# lustige idee:"a frames life"



## family-biker (3. Mai 2014)

grüss euch,bike-part-destroyers 

ich habe einen marino "archive" rahmen,der zu demozwecken aufgebaut werden sollte,doch mir fehlt der elan und die zeit und ich hab genug rahmen im keller.
so manch einer weiss,dass der rahmen das signaturemodell vom teamfahrer ross mcarthur ist,und das einzige "serienmodell",aber so,wie ich ihn habe,leider full disc,und da steh ich nicht drauf 
worauf ich allerdings total abfahre ist fahrradtechnik und die begeisterung,die wir biker für unser material haben.also,was hält so ein rahmen aus,ist für mich die frage?ich fahr nur stahlrahmen,daher fehlt mir die erfahrung eines gebrochenen rahmens völlig 

jetzt kam mir eine lustige idee(keine ahnung von der umsetzung,ergibt sich bestimmt,comments welcome):

es wär doch saucool,wenn man einen rahmen auf die reise schicken würde,der erste fährt ihn ein,zwei monate und schickt ihm dann dem nächsten zu usw.,und immer am ende der erfahrung gibts fotos und videos,sowie erfahrungsberichte.und ich meine ohne rücksicht auf verluste.wenn was ne delle abbekommt,mein gott,ist halt so.wenn sich ein riss bildet,fürn zwanny ne naht drüberziehen lassen beim örtlichen schlosser.so lange,bis nichts mehr geht und die schrottpresse ansteht.



mal abgesehen von marino selber,der rahmen ist meiner und ich will ihn für sowas sponsor´en.ich möchte also keine kommentare diesbezüglich,das ist mein experiment und ich könnte den rahmen inkl. gabel auch für 300€ verscherbeln,mach ich aber nicht.

wenn ausser mir noch ein paar leute der meinung sind,dass "steel real" ist,zumindest im streetbereich,der sollte hier einsteigen und mir seine gedanken kundtun,vielleicht ergibt sich daraus ja ne art blog("a frames life" fänd ich halt geil)

anfänger/rookies bevorzugt,da man so die meisten stationen und eindrücke für den rahmen herausholen kann.


ihr werdet lachen,die idee hab ich von diesen typen, die ihre plüschtiere am ende der welt fotografieren lassen


----------



## Insomnia- (3. Mai 2014)

Ne art "Wanderpaket" habe damit in diversen anderen Foren schlechte Erfahrung gemacht.
Wie viele haben schon Lust ihr aktuelles Rad auseinander zu reißen um eins für 3 Monate aufzubauen.
Wenn du ein komplettrad verschickst wid es früher oder später mal mindestens für 6 Monate oder so verschwinden weil sich keiner meldet oder es geht komplett verloren... ( jaja Trial fahrer eine Familie pipapo gibt überall schwarze Schafe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## robsen852 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich muss meinen Vorredner recht geben... Wenns weg is doof und wenn man sowas macht dann als komplett Rad...is doof mit Versand ich weis... Aber wenn würde ich als erster mich dazu bereit erklären das zu machen..... Finde die Idee mega geil..


----------



## family-biker (3. Mai 2014)

das du das ding nehmen würdest ist mir schon klar robert 

scherz beiseite,irgendwie muss man das doch hinbekommen.
klar,schwarze schafe gibts immer,aber man könnte ja ne ausweiskopie und ne übergabebescheinigung machen,und der nächste dann wieder,dann wird halt schadenersatz fällig,wenn einer das bike verschwinden lässt.

nennt mich nen träumer,aber man muss schon saublöd sein,um ein bike zu klauen dass man umsonst kaputtfahren SOLL lol

naja egal,wenn das nix wird hab ich ja noch die trimps,ich mach übrigens gerade zwei sätze


----------



## robsen852 (3. Mai 2014)

Peter ich finde deine Einstellung echt super.. Man muss echt doof sein wenn man sagt ich klau das Ding...aber die Idee is echt mega geil.. Lassen wir ihn reisen!!!


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2014)

Die Idee ist schon lobenswert, aber zerreiße mein 4play sicherlich nicht um eine Stahlschlam... zu fahren. Bringt eher den Leuten was die in Findungsphase sind. 

Aber mal noch ne andere Frage: ist es 26" oder 24"? Nicht jeder hat dafür Parts also müsste man schon ein Komplettbike machen.
Mal sehen wie sich das hier entwickelt, aber ich werde vermutlich keinen Gebrauch davon machen.


----------



## family-biker (3. Mai 2014)

Ist ein 24er.naja mir fehlen teile wie hinterradnabe,speichen und bremsen.wenn da was zusammen ginge könnte ich ein komplettrad auf reisen schicken. für was ist man denn zweiradmechaniker


----------



## hst_trialer (3. Mai 2014)

Und bei den Bremsen geht doch der "Glaubenskrieg" schon wieder los...


----------



## Woll-E (3. Mai 2014)

Der Martin fährt doch Marino 
Der kennt sich mit Stahl aus


----------



## family-biker (3. Mai 2014)

der wollte ja unbedingt custom


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Mai 2014)

Ich habe Felgen und Speichen. Nabe kann man ja eine "billige" kaufen. Bei den Bremsen reicht doch auch die BB7; billig und gut.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Insomnia- (3. Mai 2014)

Würde ne Magura spenden... aber halt hs...
Also wenn du nen KOmplettrad rumschickst schmeiß ich nen 10er in den Topf für fehlende Teile xD


----------



## HarzEnduro (3. Mai 2014)

Hab noch nen Trialtech Vorbau und nen Tensile Lenker.


----------



## robsen852 (4. Mai 2014)

In den Topf hau ich auch was mit rein..


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2014)

Wird ein buntes Marino.


----------



## family-biker (4. Mai 2014)

niconj2 schrieb:


> Wird ein buntes Marino.


warum,welche farbe haben die felgen denn?

ich hab sogar noch nen satz disc felgen,aber sind halt doubletrack/grossmann (sackschwer).
hinterradnabe wär schraubritzelnabe interressant,mit freilaufritzel.


----------



## HarzEnduro (4. Mai 2014)

Naja... ich habe noch zwei schwarze Spank Stiffy Felgen, einen orangenen Bashring und auch noch orangene Oury Griffe. Bunt mein ich eher in der Zusammenstellung der Teile.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Typhi (6. Mai 2014)

Ich finde das ein sehr cooles Projekt und würde liebend gern mal mit nem 24'er durch die Stadt heizen da ich ein 20" habe und mir das Geld für nen 24" fehlt. Hätte noch nen Montylenker TI und ne Magura Julie rum liegen. Ist beides eher bescheiden aber geht erstmal. 

Und Nico die BB7 ist Top am trialrad, fahre sie ja jetzt locker schon 2 Jahre ;-)


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Mai 2014)

Wenn das Rad nach Halle kommt, kann es ja hier 6 Monate bleiben, wenn wir beide es fahren.  Wenn du magst, kannst du mein 24'' bei der nächsten Session auch mal ausgiebig testen, wenngleich ich 20'' nicht mag und dann nur rumstehen werde. 



Typhi schrieb:


> Ich finde das ein sehr cooles Projekt und würde liebend gern mal mit nem 24'er durch die Stadt heizen da ich ein 20" habe und mir das Geld für nen 24" fehlt. Hätte noch nen Montylenker TI und ne Magura Julie rum liegen. Ist beides eher bescheiden aber geht erstmal.
> 
> Und Nico die BB7 ist Top am trialrad, fahre sie ja jetzt locker schon 2 Jahre ;-)


----------



## family-biker (6. Mai 2014)

na leute,das ist doch schon mal was.
ich muss mir da jetzt mal genauer nen kopf machen,am besten auf nem birthday-ride.


----------



## HarzEnduro (6. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> na leute,das ist doch schon mal was.
> ich muss mir da jetzt mal genauer nen kopf machen,am besten auf nem *birthday-ride*.


Wink mit dem Zaunpfahl?


----------



## Typhi (8. Mai 2014)

Sehr gern Nico...aber vielleicht lernst du irgendwann die Beweglichkeit des 20" zu schätzen ;-)


----------



## Woll-E (8. Mai 2014)

Prinzipiell schraub ich gerne an anderen Frauen und Trialer, reite aber niemals ein anderes Bike


----------



## Typhi (8. Mai 2014)

Hehe ich bin da auch immer übervorsichtig bei fremden Bikes. Deshalb wäre nen 24'er zum hart ran nehmen schon cool :-D


----------



## robsen852 (8. Mai 2014)

Hey meins fährst ab und zu auch...an das bike lass ich eh keinen anderen mehr dran...Peter wir müssen das durch ziehen mit dem bike das findet so viel Zuspruch... Jungs weiter so


----------



## family-biker (8. Mai 2014)

wie waren die beläge?gings auf glatter felge einigermassen oder wie hats gefunzt?


----------



## HarzEnduro (8. Mai 2014)

Typhi schrieb:


> Sehr gern Nico...aber vielleicht lernst du irgendwann die Beweglichkeit des 20" zu schätzen ;-)



Ich glaube eher nicht. Weiß nicht aber ich komm mir da wie auf einem Kinderrad vor. Wenn, dann tendier ich eher zum 26''. Darauf habe ich mich in den 10sek. auf Anhieb wohlgefühlt. Ich bin aber der Meinung, dass 24'' best of both worlds ist.



Woll-E schrieb:


> reite aber niemals ein anderes Bike



Ich fand es geil alle Bikes mal auszuprobieren. So ein Stahl Street Ride zum Rumballern wäre aber auch was feines. Ich könnte es aber wahrscheinlich nicht nach 3 Monaten wieder hergeben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Woll-E (8. Mai 2014)

Naja ich hab mich auch auf verschiedene gestellt. Hatte zuerst n 24 Zoll Street und dann eben die
" Neuorientierung auf 26" Comp. Mein Problem ist eben, sobald ich mich mal auf ein anderes für 10 Mins 
stelle, fühlt sich meines wieder scheisse an und das ist schlecht für mein Trialcharma 
Wieder so ne Hirn...k... geschichte....


----------



## hst_trialer (8. Mai 2014)

Also ich find, dass jedes andere Rad das du fährst und in gewisser Weise beherscht nachher auch förderlich ist für die algemeinen Skills. Ist sicher erstmal wieder eine Umstellung, aber es macht sich bezahlt.

Mir macht es Spaß mal 20" und mal 24" zu fahren.
Überlege sogar das 26" zu reanimieren.


----------



## robsen852 (8. Mai 2014)

Die beläge waren der Wahnsinn... Kleben sauber an der Felge..TRIMPS sind der Hammer... Wenn dein bike nicht bremst...Pimps mit TRIMPS..am Samstag kommen sie hinten drauf...


----------



## family-biker (8. Mai 2014)

ja?voll geil!
jetzt brauch ich nur noch den test" glatte felge hinten",dann passt die g´schicht,sagt der bayer. 
pimps mit trimps,könnte von mir sein lol

zum bike:wer kann denn jetzt welche teile sponsorn?oder was will wer auch immer für was auch immer haben?
sorry,klang jetzt vielleicht frech,aber einige posts klangen auch so nach angebot


----------



## CzarFlo (9. Mai 2014)

welche Teile fehlen denn noch? Immernoch die am Anfang beschriebenen? Da kann ich leider nichts von bieten :-/


----------



## family-biker (9. Mai 2014)

im grunde hab ich

-rahmen
-gabel
-steuersatz
-kurbelsatz (ist ein fsa megaexo,keine ahnung ob der hält.hab den halt übrig)
-lenker blk mrkt badaboom,vorbau point tough guy
-zwei felgen,eine doubletrack,eine grossmann(dh,sauschwer)
-oder xt/rhyno lite vorderrad
-kette
-kb 22t
-ritzel 16t


der käse ist,dass die bremsen komplett fehlen und ich auch keine disc-bremsen rumliegen hab,ausser einer,die ich sicher für mein dirtbike brauche)

es fehlen also die essentiellsten und gleichermassen teuersten teile,hinterradnabe und bremsen mal zu nennen.doof.


----------



## hst_trialer (9. Mai 2014)

Nimm es mir nicht übel, aber wäre es nicht ratsam das Bike zumindest nach einem gewissen "Standard" auf zu bauen? Zum Bleistift was die Geometrie des Cockpits angeht. Also nicht einfach anbauen was da ist, sondern schon gängige und vor allem fahrbare Abmessungen. So sollten zum Beispiel auch keine "sauschweren" DH Felgen dran. Da bekommt man doch einen völlig falschen Eindruck eines guten 24er Bikes.

Ist sicherlich nicht förderlich um es preisattraktiv zu gestalten, aber in meinen Augen eben sinnvoller.


----------



## family-biker (9. Mai 2014)

nein nein,ich versteh schon,deswegen frag ich ja was die leute so an teilen sponsern oder zum spottpreis  hergeben können.
@niconj2 was willst denn du z.b. für deine stiffees haben?

ansonsten muss ich da halt mehr zeit einplanen,bis die karre steht.
teilnahmebedingungen(grob umrissen) muss ich auch noch schustern,so denk ich zb dass als "leigebühr jeder teilnehmer den versand zu sich bezahlen darf.ne art übergabebescheinigung müsste man bei jedem empfänger unterschreiben lassen,damit die karre nicht "zigaretten holen geht" usw.

da hab ich mir was aufgehalst haha


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Mai 2014)

Meine Stiffies würde ich für 35€ inkl. Versand abgeben. Hinten ist sie leider schon geflext.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## family-biker (9. Mai 2014)

ich überleg mir das mal.wenn,dann würde ich zwecks böser optik vorne auch flexen,damits gleich aussieht.


----------



## jjtr (9. Mai 2014)

Eine leichte Comp-Felge in 47 von Kabra, praktisch neu, hätte ich noch.
Und einen Satz Trialtech-Sport-Isis-170er-Kurbeln, gebraucht, aber noch lange haltbar.

Würde ich gegen einen Test Deiner Bremsbeläge hergeben. Halter hab ich.
Kann gegen viele verschiedene andere Beläge vergleichen und auf verschiedenen
Felgen fahren. Fahre immer, bei jedem Wetter, auf wechselndem Boden, auch Sand.


----------



## HarzEnduro (9. Mai 2014)

jjtr schrieb:


> Eine leichte Comp-Felge in 47 von Kabra,


Glaub nicht, dass die an so einem Rad lange halten wird.


----------



## Insomnia- (9. Mai 2014)

Na die Felge nehm ich !

Hab ne BB7 liegen


----------



## Typhi (11. Mai 2014)

Bin gerade nicht Zuhause aber hab noch ne Julie mit linken Hebel herum liegen natürlich zum Nulltarif.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

ich glaub ich hab sogar noch ne raceline hs33 hr hier rum liegen...könnte man auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (11. Mai 2014)

robsen852 schrieb:


> ich glaub ich hab sogar noch ne raceline hs33 hr hier rum liegen...könnte man auch


Bei nem Dual Disc wohl eher unbrauchbar.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

ja is ja noch nich 100% sicher von daher
erstmal alles haben dann kann man mehr sagen!!!


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Mai 2014)

OT:
Was ist aus TRA's Calaefira (?) geworden?


----------



## family-biker (11. Mai 2014)

calaefera,califera,wurst.aber warum fragst du?


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

was is das bitte schön steh grad bissl auf dem schlauch..


----------



## family-biker (11. Mai 2014)

trialmarke,von der ich seit 5 jahren nix gehört hab.


----------



## robsen852 (11. Mai 2014)

ah ja ok na dann weiter machen...ich hab nix gesagt


----------



## ZOO!CONTROL (11. Mai 2014)

Peter du Nase 
TRA hat 1:1 das gleiche mit dem Ding gemacht im Observed. "Damals" ist er für die Marke gefahren und hat den Rahmen zur Promotion im Forum rumgeschickt. Hat wohl auch geklappt soweit, aber was draus wurde weiß ich nicht.

-edit-
Finde den Originalthread nicht. Jedenfalls hat TRA mal so einen Rahmen rausgegeben und wer Interesse hatte sich das Ding mal aufzubauen, der konnte sich in eine Liste eintragen. Jeder durfte so 1 Monat oder so und sollte es dann dem nächsten schicken (glaube nur den Rahmen mit Tretlager/Steuersatz), war also eine Art Selbstläufer. Hatte aber ähnliche Probleme, sprich verschwundene Teile etc.
Hab nur noch den Thread gefunden.

-edit2-
Heißt (bzw. hieß, ist wohl vom Markt) übrigens doch Caelifera


----------



## family-biker (12. Mai 2014)

stimmt,caelifera.
naja,ob das 1:1 sein wird?buckliger alurahmen vs. stahl-schönheit....



edit:wow,die waren ja dann doch bis letztes jahr aktiv mit der aktion.cool.


----------



## family-biker (16. Mai 2014)

also ich habe jetzt ne kabra 24" felge singlewall rear,silber und nen satz trialtech kurbeln am start.
@Insomnia- wenn du die bb7 gegen die felge tauschen möchtest,könn wa machen.ist der hebel dabei?

was ich aufgrund der kurbeln natürlich bräuchte.wäre ein isis innenlager und ein freilauf- und ein schraubritzel.
bin bei teilen,die nicht mehr gebraucht werden gerne bereit,nen satz selfmade bremsbeläge springen zu lassen,die brauchen wir ja immer


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2014)

family-biker schrieb:


> also ich habe jetzt ne kabra 24" felge singlewall rear,silber und nen satz trialtech kurbeln am start.
> @Insomnia- wenn du die bb7 gegen die felge tauschen möchtest,könn wa machen.ist der hebel dabei?
> 
> was ich aufgrund der kurbeln natürlich bräuchte.wäre ein *isis innenlager* und ein freilauf- und ein schraubritzel.
> bin bei teilen,die nicht mehr gebraucht werden gerne bereit,nen satz selfmade bremsbeläge springen zu lassen,die brauchen wir ja immer



Für 10E geb ich mein truvativ ab.


----------



## family-biker (16. Mai 2014)

wie lang issen dat?


----------



## HarzEnduro (16. Mai 2014)

128


----------



## family-biker (16. Mai 2014)

musch ma guckn,ich schreib dir per google deswegen


----------



## family-biker (20. Mai 2014)

bashring ist wohl auch am start
wenn das soweitergeht started das projekt im november lol


----------



## robsen852 (20. Mai 2014)

nich wohl is am start..


----------

